# Mon écran s'éteint tout seul



## kartatus (16 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Depuis plusieurs jours, j'ai un petit problème (ou un gros). 
Mon écran de Macbook Pro 15" séteint tout seul. Le système semble encore fonctionner pourtant...
Je ne parviens pas à le rallumer sans rebooter mon mac :/

Qu'est ce qu'il se passe ? Ma carte graphique est morte ?


----------



## kartatus (16 Février 2013)

Est ce que cela pourrait venir du fait que mon mac n'avait que 30 Go de libre ?


----------



## kaos (17 Février 2013)

La taille du disque dur qui doit etre libre est au minimum de 10 ou 15% mais cela ne devrait pas affecter la video .

En fait, OSX comme tout les autres OS mettent les infos en ram ou elles sont triées puis mises sur le disques dur dans un endroit appelé "swap"

Pour ton problème je te conseille de faire un reset SMC et passer un coup "d'onyx" ou "Maintenance" du meme développeur.
Cherche sur le net pour connaitre la manip du reset SMC qui différe parfois suivant les modéles.

As tu modifié ou installé quelque chose ces derniers temps ?

Ton mac est il sous garantie ?

Un fil identique au tiens 
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/probleme-decran-qui-seteint-tout-seul-1202503.html


ça pourrait venir de pas mal de trucs en fait .

La piéce "Inverter" qui se trouve en bas de l'écran le long des charnières.
Un problème de carte mère.
Un problème logiciel qui pourrait etre résolu par un reset SMC ...


----------



## kartatus (17 Février 2013)

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse !
J'ai fait un reset SMC (normalement, car rien ne nous indique qu'on l'a bien fait...)
Ensuite avec Onyx, j'ai vérifier l'état smart et la structure du volume. Tout va bien de ce côté. Par contre j'ai 4 fichiers corrompu .plist dans les préférences. Je fais comment pour les réparer ?
Sinon, pour la maintenance que tu me demande de fiare. COmment je procède avec Onyx ?
Je vais dans Maintenance puis je fait les 3 onglets qui s'offrent à moi ?

Sinon mon mac n'est plus sous garanti (il est de 2010). Et j'ai en effet installé une appli pour pouvoir jouer sur mac il y a quelque temps et c'est à partir de là que tout à commencer. J'ai d'abord installé Play On Mac. Que j'ai désinstallé du coup. Et ensuite j'avais essayé de jouer au Sims 3 et le problème d'écran revenait rapidement en jouant. 
Hier il m'a fait 3 fois le problème à la suite.
Du coup je l'ai bien vidé, il a maintenant 216 Go de libre et je n'ai pas encore eu le problème...

Mais la maintenance de Onyx ne ferait pas de mal quand même je pense et la réparations des fichiers.plist corrompu aussi..., donc si tu peux m'aider :/
Merci !


----------



## kaos (17 Février 2013)

"Maintenance" est un logiciel devellopé par le mec d'ONYX , on conseille souvent Onyx sur le forum alors qu'il n'est pas a mettre entre toute les mains, c'est pour ça que le mec a fait "Maintenance" qui fait pareil mais avec moins d'options ...

Bref si tu as fait Onyx c'est cool , a l'avenir tu peux sauter les deux premiers tests du debut concernant le disque.

Pour les erreurs plist c'est pas forcément grave, quand je repars les autorisations j'ai aussi tout un tas d'erreur pas graves.

Je te conseille de faire tes sauvegardes.

Tu pourrais regarder ta ram / la défaire et la réenclencher ( mais je doute que ça vienne de ça )

Ensuite , tu peux tenter une réinstallation propre pour etre sur que ça vient pas d'un soucis logiciel.

Apres il ne te resteras qu'a prendre rendez vous dans un génius bar afin d'avoir les conseils d'un pro, mais j'ai peur que tu ne doive passer par la case SAV.

J'ai eu vent de certains 15 pouces qui consommaient trop pour l'alim de 85 watts , apple changeait la carte mère .

je ne voit pas quoi te conseiller de plus a part un bon formatage pour etre sure ...


----------



## kartatus (17 Février 2013)

Ok, merci beaucoup. Et apple changeait la carte mère gratuitement pour les 15" qui consommait trop ?
Car mon alimentation a déjà explosé avec une petite lumière verte et j'ai du la changer (oui ça a surpris apple aussi, mais c'est vrai).


----------



## kaos (17 Février 2013)

ça risque d'etre compliqué mais tu peux toujours invoquer le vice caché .... c'est au cas par cas .

Mais tu peux leur dire que le boitier d'alim aurait pu abimer ton mac en créant une surtension , c'est sans doute ce qu'y c'est passé d&#8217;ailleurs .


----------



## kartatus (17 Février 2013)

Ok, merci des conseils ! Pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu de nouveaux bug depuis que j'ai fait le ménage sur mon mac et tout et tout, donc je vais attendre peut-être ...


----------



## kaos (17 Février 2013)

va quand méme dans un SAV car il garderont la trace de ta declaration de probléme si un jour tu dois faire appel a eux et tu auras au moins un avis pro méme si tu ne fais aucune réparation.

Le technicien pourrait te dire "ça arrive de temps en temps" ou "cette serie a un defaut et on le prends en charge" 

Ne tarde pas ...


----------



## kartatus (20 Février 2013)

Ok merci pour tous tes conseils Kaos. Mon écran vien tencore de s'éteindre pendant que je regardais une vidéo youtube. Ensuite mon ordi n'a pas voulu se rallumer du premier coup. Il est d'abord rester sur un écran blanc. Je l'ai donc rebooté à nouveau.
Ca me fait peur, je ne voudrait pas qu'il claque le jour de mon anniversaire :/
Pour le SAV, j'appelle apple direct, c'est ça ? Au *0805 540 003 ?
*Car je n'ai plus de garanti... Et je n'ai pas vraiment de Apple Store près de chez moi (Rennes). Il vende des apple à la fnac et c'est tout je crois :/
Merci encore pour ton aide !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------

Il faut que je paie 49&#8364; pour les avoir :/


----------



## kaos (20 Février 2013)

inutile de leur téléphoner , trouve un apple store au plus proche de chez toi et prend rendez vous sur le net ( c'est obligatoire) tu auras un rendez vous au Génius bar et là tu seras orienté par un réparateur qui va faire un ^remier constat et te dire si il est réparable et si ça vaut le coup ...


----------



## kartatus (20 Février 2013)

Ok merci. Le gars de la fnac me dit aussi que je peux lui apporter... Je ne sais pas si c'est bien aussi (c'est moins loin :/


----------



## kartatus (23 Février 2013)

Oh non, mon écran vient de s'éteindre alors que j'ai formaté mon mac et réinstaller osx 
Il l'a fait juste après que j'ai installer et télécharger les logiciels des pages suivantes. Y a t'il un lien possible ? Un virus ?
http://apple-java-for-mac.en.softonic.com/mac/download
http://get.adobe.com/fr/reader/

Est ce que ça sert à qqch que je reformate du coup ?

Merci encore pour ton aide kaos !


----------



## kaos (23 Février 2013)

si tu avais un virus il ne re démarrerais certainement pas ta machine 

là j'avoue je bloque un peu


----------



## kartatus (23 Février 2013)

Ok dac. Je vais surement aller payer la Fnac alors pour qu'il regarde ça d'un peu plus près...
Merci pour tout encore !


----------

